# Solid dishwashing paste trials



## Deborah Long (Aug 3, 2019)

...and tribulations!  lol

So, I have family who is allergic to almost everything, including the regular type of dishwashing liquid. 

I used a recipe from Arianne, since this person is also allergic to Coco Betaine, which is in the recipe from Humblebee.    Here's the recipe.
550 grams of Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate (SCI)
148 grams of distilled water
48 grams of white vinegar
65 grams of sodium carbonate
5 grams lemon essential oil

Since I was experimenting - first time and all - I used an older Lemon Unhinged from Mad Oils instead of buying yet another EO.

Everything went fine, it came together easily, even if it did take an eternity!  lol 

I put most in a container for my personal testing and a little bit (2 oz) in another container with a lid.

Tried it, like it, seems to do fairly well.  Noticed that the next day (or the day after) it turned brownish.  Checked the untouched 2 oz package - it was brownish also.  






Not evenly brown, just rather mottled.  My first thought was mold, but it still smells fresh and wonderfully lemony, even after a week of looking like this.
Is this just from the FO?  Mold?
No preservative in the recipe, you'll notice..
Thanks for all you do for me!  I appreciate all the help and inspiration I get here!


----------



## Fiona Robertson (Aug 3, 2019)

Following with interest as my SCI just arrived today and I was going to use the same recipe. Sorry I can't help though


----------



## lsg (Aug 5, 2019)

I would guess it is the FO.  I don't think the recipe would have mold throughout, this quickly.  I used preservative in my batch.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm thinking the FO you used as well.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 5, 2019)

I tried looking up Lemon Unhinged to see if it discolors, and I found a post here on the forum by Cosmo dating from 2017 that mentions it getting hot in the mold and ending up with light discoloration....so I'm leaning towards the FO being the best possible culprit, too.


IrishLass


----------



## Deborah Long (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you - all!


----------



## Fiona Robertson (Aug 7, 2019)

Ok, so what did I learn from my first experiment making this concoction...don't use a whisk!  It puffs up like marshmallow and just when you think you've filled up your vessel nicely, 10 mins later, ooft it's all deflated   I also now realise why SCI in noodle form always seems to be out of stock in the UK...the powder form is HORRIBLE to work with even with a mask and a dishtowel wrapped round my face.  To keep on topic though, I didn't use any fragrance because the preservative is supposed to smell of vanilla and almonds and my version has stayed white.  Its lovely for cleaning the bathroom too


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 8, 2019)

Fiona Robertson said:


> Ok, so what did I learn from my first experiment making this concoction...don't use a whisk!  It puffs up like marshmallow and just when you think you've filled up your vessel nicely, 10 mins later, ooft it's all deflated   I also now realise why SCI in noodle form always seems to be out of stock in the UK...the powder form is HORRIBLE to work with even with a mask and a dishtowel wrapped round my face.  To keep on topic though, I didn't use any fragrance because the preservative is supposed to smell of vanilla and almonds and my version has stayed white.  Its lovely for cleaning the bathroom too



Wait! What? Its good for the bathroom too?!  And does it leave a nice vanilla/almond smell or not a strong smell because i do love that blend. So a little on a cloth will do and it leaves everything nice and shiny and clean?


----------



## Fiona Robertson (Aug 8, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> Wait! What? Its good for the bathroom too?!  And does it leave a nice vanilla/almond smell or not a strong smell because i do love that blend. So a little on a cloth will do and it leaves everything nice and shiny and clean?



Yes, I've used it for my bathrooms and stainless steel stove top.  The preservative I used is called Naticide.  I hope it was the right thing to use!  I don't care for the smell for my dishes but I like it for household cleaning


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 8, 2019)

It does have .8% vanillin content. But that seems crazy fast, especially b/c  you didn't use soap. I'd try again with no fragrance, though. 

Also, is it possible it got too hot and burned? Not sure of your process, can you maybe try a double boiler?


----------



## Soapymumma (Aug 8, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> It does have .8% vanillin content. But that seems crazy fast, especially b/c  you didn't use soap. I'd try again with no fragrance, though.
> 
> Also, is it possible it got too hot and burned? Not sure of your process, can you maybe try a double boiler?



I was thinking burning too! 
I e made this recipe a few times and never had a problem nor used preservative. It doesn’t look like mold to me. I settled on a hybrid of Arriane and Humblebee recipe. I make it it large batches and add way more bi carb to make it firm and let it dry for ages to firm up. I also like the addition of d-limonene for the lemony scent but also grease cutting. I use it for general cleaning and my husband washes the cars and his bicycle with it.


----------



## Deborah Long (Aug 8, 2019)

I did use a double boiler, but I don't suspect burning because it took a day or so for the color to turn.  I *may* have over-cooked, or done something wrong because mine is so hard that there is NO scooping - just running the scrubbie over it and honestly, at this point I'm less than impressed.  It's REALLY hard to use!  This is my first try, and I will try again, but any tips you have for me will be welcome!  Thanks!


----------



## Deborah Long (Aug 8, 2019)

Okay, I just watched her video again and noticed that she used SCI noodles whereas I used the powder form.  Think this would make a difference?  I think that powder is actually easier to melt, but - I've been wrong before!


----------



## Fiona Robertson (Aug 9, 2019)

I used the powder, mine is really hard too and I didn't find it 'bubbly' enough for dishes (maybe I just need to change my mindset  as so used to dishwash liquid) but its great for cleaning. Maybe that's why she uses two surfactants in the second recipe?


----------



## Deborah Long (Aug 9, 2019)

I tried again last night with the 2nd recipe using (mostly) SCI noodles.  Of course, it's hard to determine if it's the noodles or the 2nd recipe, but this one turned out lovely so far.  I'll let you know how hard it gets in a couple of days...


----------



## Soapymumma (Aug 11, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> I did use a double boiler, but I don't suspect burning because it took a day or so for the color to turn.  I *may* have over-cooked, or done something wrong because mine is so hard that there is NO scooping - just running the scrubbie over it and honestly, at this point I'm less than impressed.  It's REALLY hard to use!  This is my first try, and I will try again, but any tips you have for me will be welcome!  Thanks!



We run ours under the water while filling up the sink and it bubbles up beautifully and feels just like regular dishwasher detergent. Just a little bit and then the water just makes the rest of the bubbles. So maybe try that.


----------



## Deborah Long (Aug 11, 2019)

@Soapymumma - great idea!  I'll try that!


----------



## lsg (Aug 12, 2019)

I run hot water over a dab of the paste sometimes.  However, I don't think the bubbles hold up as well as with a liquid dishwashing formula.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Aug 13, 2019)

I use an eco friendly dishwashing liquid and the suds dont last long either, and it isnt great for greasy stuff. So i am more concerned about cleaning than sudsing.  Any comments on that?


----------



## Roe (Aug 13, 2019)

I just made version 2 yesterday. I tried it right away and was amazed. Everything sparkles, dishes stove counters. I let it sit overnight and it is getting quite hard. I posted a question on YouTube about preservative and then saw another poster asked and Ariene answered it is low in pH and should not grow anything and she has not growths. I'm still worried and I might add germall plus next time. I really like it. Ran a wet sponge over the paste and then it foamed up well. I apply directly to the dishes. My only question now is where to buy the SCI and SCS as they seem very expensive for how much is needed to make each batch.

EDIT: I have been looking online at preservatives. Not all preservatives are approved for dishes and things that might come in contact with food. Food safe products must be used as residue can be left behind and trace left on dishes will contact food and could be ingested. So, I guess I am going to hold off on preservative and hope the vinegar and baking soda works to keep mold etc. from growing. The only other thing I am now trying to locate is the issue of the EO added ..is that a concern? I guess really good rinsing is needed.  I still really like the product, and will make more for gifts. I need to find a better price for the noodles....I bought my 1 lb of each noodle from WSP and they were about 25$, add tax and the 'handling' fee, that is a lot for just 3- 8oz jars.


----------



## Soapymumma (Aug 14, 2019)

Gaisy59 said:


> I use an eco friendly dishwashing liquid and the suds dont last long either, and it isnt great for greasy stuff. So i am more concerned about cleaning than sudsing.  Any comments on that?


I added D-limonene to my formula and it’s great for grease. 
I can get the hardest sticky labels off with mine. 


Roe said:


> I just made version 2 yesterday. I tried it right away and was amazed. Everything sparkles, dishes stove counters. I let it sit overnight and it is getting quite hard. I posted a question on YouTube about preservative and then saw another poster asked and Ariene answered it is low in pH and should not grow anything and she has not growths. I'm still worried and I might add germall plus next time. I really like it. Ran a wet sponge over the paste and then it foamed up well. I apply directly to the dishes. My only question now is where to buy the SCI and SCS as they seem very expensive for how much is needed to make each batch.
> 
> EDIT: I have been looking online at preservatives. Not all preservatives are approved for dishes and things that might come in contact with food. Food safe products must be used as residue can be left behind and trace left on dishes will contact food and could be ingested. So, I guess I am going to hold off on preservative and hope the vinegar and baking soda works to keep mold etc. from growing. The only other thing I am now trying to locate is the issue of the EO added ..is that a concern? I guess really good rinsing is needed.  I still really like the product, and will make more for gifts. I need to find a better price for the noodles....I bought my 1 lb of each noodle from WSP and they were about 25$, add tax and the 'handling' fee, that is a lot for just 3- 8oz jars.


I haven’t put a preservative in mine. I’ve been making it almost 12 months. It’s gone through our very humid (sub tropical) conditions and we got to nearly 50 degrees Celsius in summer. The humidity was ridiculous. I was worried because it stays wet a lot of the day. This pic is the one we are currently using. It was made in February (toward the end of our summer). Forgive the Valley in it. We run it under the water as filling up. My husband rubbed his finger in it and this resulted. We’ve realised we can just pop it under the water , then remove it and let the rest of the water fill make more suds just like liquid. When hubby rubbed it, we had too many suds.


----------



## glendam (Aug 14, 2019)

lsg said:


> I run hot water over a dab of the paste sometimes.  However, I don't think the bubbles hold up as well as with a liquid dishwashing formula.


I have the commercial version of these pastes (Axion) that my mom buys when she goes to El Salvador, and even that one does not have as many bubbles as a liquid formula, but it cleans well anyway.  I have thought about making one and I might one of these days when I run out.


----------



## Roe (Aug 14, 2019)

Soapymumma said:


> I added D-limonene to my formula and it’s great for grease.
> I can get the hardest sticky labels off with mine.
> 
> I haven’t put a preservative in mine. I’ve been making it almost 12 months. It’s gone through our very humid (sub tropical) conditions and we got to nearly 50 degrees Celsius in summer. The humidity was ridiculous. I was worried because it stays wet a lot of the day. This pic is the one we are currently using. It was made in February (toward the end of our summer). Forgive the Valley in it. We run it under the water as filling up. My husband rubbed his finger in it and this resulted. We’ve realised we can just pop it under the water , then remove it and let the rest of the water fill make more suds just like liquid. When hubby rubbed it, we had too many suds.



It looks good..seems like not much is used up for that amount of time. Running it under water make it stay cleaner I am sure. Will try it. I have not let hubby use mine yet LOL. Will look for D Limonene to add. How much needs to be added ?


----------

